# Rancid & ViewCVS

## El-Marty

Hello,

I've installed rancid with viewcvs on my gentoo box. It was working well for quite some time, but then suddenly I get this error message: 

/var/rancid/CVS not found! The server on which the CVS tree lives is probably down. Please try again in a few minutes.

Now, the dir is there, no doubt. Rancid is running every hour , here is a file backed up today:

-r--r--r-- 1 rancid rancid 16788 Sep  6 22:01 fw.crazy.no,v

(Anyone got any idea what the additional ,v is? All my hosts have them.)

But I can't connect to the viewcvs. 

I run nagios on the same server, and it uses CGI as well, and of course, it works fine.

What I'm thinking, is that could it be Python? Viewcvs uses it to generate webpages (i think?)

I haven't even logged onto the box in a very long time, so i guess it could boil down to maybe a reboot? I had an all nighter power failure, so the ups failed as well. But is there anything that wouldn't start again? rancid is in cron, apache is working, is it possible to check wether python is working as an apache module? the -D PYTHON is listed in /etc/conf.d/apache2.conf.

Maybe I'm to hung up about python? Could it be anything else perhaps? Dammit, this used to work!

*utterly clueless - and very tired.*

Thanks for help,

Markraves.

----------

## slugggerzzz

,v is the extensions for CVS file format. 

I know Linux does not care about extensions but CVS  only looks in repos for XXX,v files. 

Any yeh, i would first check the permissions in the DIR, and then maybe re-run the database set-up. 

and just check you're viewvc conf file. 

Might be useful to post it.

----------

